# ALL IS REVEALED...



## Luxcario (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been all frisky (tinie tempah reference) and shifty over the few weeks I've been on TCOD Forums. Thanks to Everglider for heping me admit this, but...
FATLUXRAY IS ONLY NINE YEARS OLD!!
Phew. It's all over now.
TOO MUCH CODING.


----------



## Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy you're comfortable here enough to say so.

This really does not need its own thread. If anyone else feels like publicly announcing their true age, or anything else personal, please do so in this thread, "All is Revealed".


----------



## Firelord Alex (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm 15, I'm Alex, I'm gay, I'm an atheist, I'm currently watching QI, I like Doritos, and I enjoy video game music!


----------



## mewtini (Sep 17, 2011)

Not really revealing much, but I'm only a year older, Luxray.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 17, 2011)

Uh, that's nice... so anyone want to come on and confess they're really 43 and live in Ohio? Anyone?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm 16 straight FRENCH-SPEAKING sad Jack Layton died and just loves Star Wars Clone Wars for an unknown reason


----------



## nastypass (Sep 17, 2011)

Phantom said:


> Uh, that's nice... so anyone want to come on and confess they're really 43 and live in Ohio? Anyone?


I don't think I've ever met someone who'd hide the fact that they're from Ohio.  Dislike it, maybe, but not enough to try and hide it.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 17, 2011)

What's wrong in Ohio?

lol canadian


----------



## Diz (Sep 17, 2011)

I live in Indiana. That's close enough.

But I'm only 16, not 43.

I'm bi. And a half ginger.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 17, 2011)

I wasn't insulting Ohio! I just thought it was... generic?


----------



## Diz (Sep 17, 2011)

Generic is a good word.

Depressing is too.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 17, 2011)

12 over here.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 17, 2011)

I would like to reveal that I am actually a 42 year old man. I know I had all of you fooled, but that's how it works. I am sorry for misleading you.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 17, 2011)

Phantom, I don't believe you...


----------



## Aenrhien (Sep 17, 2011)

Phantom said:


> Uh, that's nice... so anyone want to come on and confess they're really 43 and live in Ohio? Anyone?


I'll get back to you on that in... 22 years and 2 weeks.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 17, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Phantom, I don't believe you...


 
I'm sad to say it's true.

And ok Shinatoa.

EDIT: Look I don't think anyone really cares how old you are... this is the internet.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 18, 2011)

Uh, cool? No offence but it's hardly a revelation when you've only been on the forum for less than a month. Seriously guys, it really does not matter how old you are. If you can handle a PG13-oriented forum, it really isn't important. Also please don't play around with the text colours, they tend to look awful on various forum styles. 



Light Yagami said:


> This really does not need its own thread. If anyone else feels like publicly announcing their true age, or anything else personal, please do so in this thread, "All is Revealed".


it would be neat if you could refrain from telling people what to do until you've got a sparkly mod's badge like mine! that's _my _job! :D or, y'know. just hit the report button instead.


----------

